# How many E/M charts are being audited a month?



## PeaPod1 (May 25, 2010)

Hello, 
I am trying to find out how many E/M audits each coder is doing per month or what % of patient visits are audited monthly.  I would like to compare for inhouse auditing, not auditing done by consultants and I would like to know if auditing is your only duty or part of your combined workload.
Any responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdibble (May 26, 2010)

In my practice, I do auditing for E/M levels and education for the doctors.  I just started this position, which was also just created for an expanding multi-specialty practice.  For the first audit I did, I audited about 20-30 charts per doc.  This was done to establish how well they were coding.  Now, to keep up with them and to see where they need to improve, I usually audit about 10 charts per doc per month, making sure I have a good mix of levels and visit types.  

I would think the amount of charts that you audit per month would depend on they reason you are doing the audit and the type of practice.  My auditing is done for the purpose of educating the doctors to improve their documentation and to ensure they are coding the correct levels for the presenting problem and according to what they documented.

I also do the coding for the surgeries and inpatient visits for the General surgeons, ortho and ENT in the practice.

Hope this helps with your questions. 

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## PeaPod1 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for the response, it was very helpful.  We are doing our audits for education purposes.  I am trying to get a feel for the average that are being done.
Thanks


----------

